# DaYan III: LingYun



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, i found this new DaYan cube. Seems to be an upgrade of the Guhong. It have better corner desing to prevent look-ups and it have ridges(?) to reduce friction:











Found it in Witeden


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 19, 2010)

Reduce friction? What friction was there in the GuHong?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 19, 2010)

some of my friends have tried this last week. it is said that there were only 5 LingYun cubes all over the world at that time by the designer. 
it's not perfect yet, but still an excellent cube just as GuHong


----------



## angelu1125 (Aug 19, 2010)

the corners & edges look rounder too.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like the corners of the corners are wider then the guhong. Also, wouldn't is be dayan 4 since the guhong was 3?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Lots of hype gonna be going on.


----------



## Billbowser (Aug 19, 2010)

yikez...Its cubies very strange...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm, I might buy this.

I noticed the centers are different.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.



I like the gummy feeling 

(but that is an opinion.)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

There are videos on WitEden
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=169



Lorenzo said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.
> ...




$3 and my C-II says that it'll become your main and everything else will feel like crap. XD


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting. It might be worth looking into if I didn't already have a GuHong, but knowing me, I'll probably have to buy it and try it out  As it is, though, my GuHong had to be significantly tightened, as it was far too loose for me to start with.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Reduce friction? What friction was there in the GuHong?



Look at the first picture in the first post. See the middle edges? And the bumps on them? The same thing was on the DaYan II, I believe.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Reduce friction? What friction was there in the GuHong?
> ...



yea pretty much, but on the dayan II they were only at a quarter of an inch long from the end, here they pretty much do the opposite.

http://www.lynxshop.net/image/cache/data/puzzle/product/6S/3x3x3/dayan/Dy2TGy4-500x500.jpg


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking at the video, I seems like it turns smooth. 
It probably has the same 45 degree overhyping corner cutting the first two cubes had.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Looking at the video, I seems like it turns smooth.
> It probably has the same 45 degree overhyping corner cutting the first two cubes had.



you only got 45? ive had 48, easily.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150211016105464

(i know it sounds cheesy)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the video, I seems like it turns smooth.
> ...





> This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


Huh.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



lol at :fp security settings.ill try to put it on youtube.

lets try this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3wUSDEpyG4


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.



Then I think it's safe to assume you don't like mine or Justin's cube.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.
> ...


Very safe.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.
> ...


Or mine


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's more clicky than the GuHong. The only thing I didn't like about the GuHong was how it feels so gummy.
> ...



no one does >=(


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

Forte said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Forte still loves us though... right?


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



ya becuz TOO OSSIM


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 19, 2010)

Interesting. If the reviews come out positive, I may look into gettng this. But then again, I'm a big cheapo so....


----------



## Kurbitur (Aug 19, 2010)

just got my gew hongeh and its kinda to fast. Hove can you improve it in other ways than slow it down, imo th gu hong is to fast but i just have to get use to it


----------



## Crosshash (Aug 19, 2010)

God I only just bought a Guhong.

All they need to do is reduce the popping and it'll be godlike.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Crosshash said:


> God I only just bought a Guhong.
> 
> All they need to do is reduce the popping and it'll be godlike.



I can't get mine to pop.  . When I try to, it just reverse corner cuts.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 19, 2010)

Didn't the GuHong just recently come out? New version already? o_o Also, am I the only one who doesn't really notice anything different about the cube compared to the GuHong?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Didn't the GuHong just recently come out? New version already? o_o Also, am I the only one who doesn't really notice anything different about the cube compared to the GuHong?



Psh. Look at Nintendo. The DSi came out. Then like seconds later (not literally) they say "OMG. NEW PRODUCT! NINTENDO DSi LL/XL" What is it? It's just an enlarged DSi.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the GuHong just recently come out? New version already? o_o Also, am I the only one who doesn't really notice anything different about the cube compared to the GuHong?
> ...



Afaik, the DSiXL didn't get that much hype. You're kind of exaggerating.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


Even if he was exaggerating quite a bit, the concept stands.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Yeah I hear him 
It's just things like that annoy me...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw this cube ages ago, but I didn't post here because I was busy studying for the driver's test 

This cube is a seperate model from the GuHong cube, not just simply an upgrade. Otherwise it wouldn't have got a different name.

From the pictures it seems that they have made the corners so that it doesn't need those annoying "Y-pieces" to assemble the corners. The ridge shaped pieces, just like many other cubes nowadays, is to prevent significant deterioration in speed after a long period of usage.

PS: I'd just stick to my pink GuHong....unless they also came out in pink.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 20, 2010)

wonder how long it'll take to really release...I haven't bought a guhong yet, and maybe will soon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> wonder how long it'll take to really release...I haven't bought a guhong yet, and maybe will soon.



Bout a month.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope they fix the core issues as well. If the ridges give this cube a more clicking feeling it will be great. I love the Alpha V/Memory feel. The GuHong just keep overshooting for my cubing stile.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 31, 2010)

more pics, and a review (korean)

http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=226200


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Aug 31, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> more pics, and a review (korean)
> 
> http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn?articleid=226200



링크가 잘못된 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ;;;

제 리뷰 링크 걸려고 하신것 같은데 ㅎㅎㅎ

http://cafe.naver.com/cubemania/225981 여기에요 ㅎㅎ

그리고 조금 전까지는 카페멤버 아니면 열람이 안되게 설정을 해놨었는데 지금 링크 걸면서 모두 열람가능으로 바꿨습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ

아직 한국에 계신거죠? ㅎㅎ


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

Cant see anything in both links. :confused:


----------



## Joker (Sep 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Crosshash said:
> 
> 
> > God I only just bought a Guhong.
> ...


LOL WIN



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lots of hype gonna be going on.



Just wait til Cameron makes a vid bout it xD


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

Joker said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of hype gonna be going on.
> ...



Hahaha, this kids in youtube....


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 1, 2010)

Son Jeong Sang said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > more pics, and a review (korean)
> ...


우와... 유명한분이시네요 ㅎㅎ;; 지금 서울에 살고있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ

평균 몃초세요??

sorry for raiding an english forum, but I don't use cube mania that often...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2010)

What about the links that are you linking? this korean talk points nowhere.


----------



## koreancuber (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm.... the thread's not mine, so I can't make it public... I'm sure Son Jeong Sang will fix it soon, just be patient.


----------



## number1failure (Sep 1, 2010)

Right as I clicked the "To Buy" button, I noticed that they were out of stock. May as well just wait for the official version, since this one is only an "experimental mold product" anyway.

I'll just get a GuHong to hold me off until the release of the official version, and some decent reviews.


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 1, 2010)

what is dayan official website???


----------



## theace (Sep 2, 2010)

Where can I get this thing?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 16, 2010)

Speedcubeshop will be getting these soon.


----------



## CuberJun (Sep 16, 2010)

[youtubehd]oAXVJqJDadw&feature=sub[/youtubehd]


----------



## camcuber (Sep 18, 2010)

You won't have to worry, it's clicky


----------

